# If you liked that, you'll like this



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought we might try a game of musical discovery. Could be absolute crap, but we'll see!

It's very simple: the first person in the thread (me) posts an initial piece of music, and the next person must post a piece of music in some way connected to create a kind of chain. Each person then posts something connected to the piece above them. Then, if you enjoy one link in the chain, you might well enjoy the next because of its similarities. You can think of any kind of connections you like - themes, structure, form, instrumentation, intent, etc. - the only rule is that each successive link must be a piece by a _different_ composer than the last (a composer _can_ appear more than once in the thread, but never in two consecutive posts).

I'll start with this because I just listened to it properly for the first time today: Ravel's _Le Tombeau de Couperin_, performed here in full by Angela Hewitt:






Prelude 0:00
Fugue 3:11
Forlane : 6:38
Rigaudon: 12:24
Menuet:﻿ 15:36
Toccata: 21:26

So what can you think of in some way connected to or similar to this?

[YouTube videos preferable but not compulsory]


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This isn't exactly the same as Le Tombeau, but it is by Couperin (the obvious dedicatee of Ravel's suite) and is a keyboard suite similar in length. The titles of the pieces suggest a pastoral nature, for example "Les moissonneurs" means "The reapers".






1. Les moissonneurs (0:00)
2. Les langueurs-tendres (2:49)
3. Le gazoüillement (5:50)
4. La Bersan (7:54)
5. Les baricades mistérieuses (10:43)
6. Les bergeries (13:25)
7. La commére (18:18)
8. Le moucheron (20:38)

Edit: It is being played on a harpsichord by my go-to baroque keyboard man Scott Ross.


----------

